# looking for information



## irish1988 (Feb 3, 2015)

Folks 
I got an old sears tractor RT 6000 ( 917.257720) Had this since 1994. I was trying to find how to adjust the clutch. shifter. It getting tough to put in gear, unless you play the clutch and " wiggle" the shifter in.. 
Wondering you guys got any infor in getting this part fix without going to mower repair shop.. 
This old thing still runs like a charm.. only hated the cold weather where battery dies on me LOL.


----------



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

It sounds like the fluid needs changed in the manual transaxle. Once oil gets old and worn out, it loses its lubricating properties. If you can find a manual there may be some info in it. Some of these transaxles have a non-serviceable grease in them, so one needs to be careful of this. On my '03 GT5K model, it takes a 30wt engine oil. 

Here's what you can try. Take off your rear LEFT wheel. If you see down low somewhere there will be a hole in framework. Behind that you should see a "indented" square drive plug. If you see this plug, take it out and if full, there will immediately be oil flowing out to show full. It should look like new engine oil. If not you need to drain this out. First find out if yours is serviceable.

Now how to fill. That's the trick. Many people remove their transaxles to service or do repairs and this is when they change out this oil. Others, have been lucky and found a plug on top or higher up on transaxle somewhere, and ran a hose from a funnel and filled very slowly, until it ran out of the lower sight plug hole, and this is only way I know how to fill. I suppose with axle level or slightly tilted w/left side slightly higher than right, a person could put the oil in the sight plug hole, but I don't know how much it requires---which needs to be found out also.

On my '03 GT5K w/manual trans, there's no adjusting rods(except brake pad adjustment). When you press on clutch pedal, which goes to a activation rod(goes from left frame to right frame) which then attaches to a idler pulley that releases tension to the drive belt(loosens it up for slippage), and if you push more, it then engages the braking system by another rod going to the brake caliper.

It's possible over the years, your ground drive belt has stretched enough that it needs replaced, and if yours is built like mine, it's a BUGGER to get off the transaxle drive pulley. 

I'm unsure how yours works, but most manual garden tractors of this type/size have been the same since around the 70's and maybe even earlier. My Dad's old JD 110 had this same exact system.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Owners Manual here-
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0904392.pdf

It doesn't really show an adjustment, so it may be a matter of an idler pulley needed to be lubed at the pivot point.

4 qts. SAE 30.
Page 16/60


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


I knew if I waited, *Bill Kapaun* would dig up the manual. I went out and looked at my three tractors that share the same clutch and transmission. None of them have a clutch adjustment. There's a brake adjustment, but that's it.

I've got to ask, the belt's disengaging isn't it? You're not mentioning grinding of the gears, so I'm wondering if it's not going completely into gear despite the fact that the belt's completely disengaged. I have had this issue with all mine, and one of them was bought new in 1989. I just shift it back into neutral, depress the clutch again, and usually, it shifts into gear. Sometimes, I let the clutch out enough to gently jog the transmission, and it slips into gear.

Has any of this helped?

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## irish1988 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Hats off to bill and red. Will look into that this weekend.


----------

